# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  xin hỏi về thiết kế site miễn phí

## ami_thuongthuong

em đã thử sức với thiết kế rum free.nhưng còn site còn non lắn.bác nào pít host nào hộ trợ thiết kế website free không?chỉ em với.thank

----------


## ami_thuongthuong

> em đã thử sức với thiết kế rum free.nhưng còn site còn non lắn.bác nào pít host nào hộ trợ thiết kế website free không?chỉ em với.thank


tất cả về web bạn có thể tìm đến với http://nukeviet.vn/ 
ở đây bạn sẽ biết tất cả nếu muốn bắt đầu thiết kế web
đây là một cộng đồng lớn và khá thành công trong lĩnh vực web mã nguồn mở tại việt nam
ngoài ra 4rum này cũng sẽ cung cấp cho bạn những địa chỉ host tốt nhất và nhiều hơn những gì bạn cần để có thể trở thành nhà thiết kế chuyên nghiệp
mình đã bắt đầu từ đó cho đến khi tự làm được những gì mình cần
chúc thành công

----------


## BMG

tìm host co.cc...................

----------


## manhvlance

> tất cả về web bạn có thể tìm đến với http://nukeviet.vn/ 
> ở đây bạn sẽ biết tất cả nếu muốn bắt đầu thiết kế web
> đây là một cộng đồng lớn và khá thành công trong lĩnh vực web mã nguồn mở tại việt nam
> ngoài ra 4rum này cũng sẽ cung cấp cho bạn những địa chỉ host tốt nhất và nhiều hơn những gì bạn cần để có thể trở thành nhà thiết kế chuyên nghiệp
> mình đã bắt đầu từ đó cho đến khi tự làm được những gì mình cần
> chúc thành công


 hi.cho đệ hỏi tí nữa nha.đây là host hộ trợ trực tuyến hay là phần mền làm site thế sư huynh:innocent:

----------


## chaydidaubaygio

> hi.cho đệ hỏi tí nữa nha.đây là host hộ trợ trực tuyến hay là phần mền làm site thế sư huynh:innocent:


hix chết thôi trang web này hỗ trợ bạn xây dựng một web từ a-z và đương nhiên vào 4rum của nó bạn sẽ tìm được host mình cần từ những thành viên của nó, đó là một cộng đồng mạnh về thiết kế web và khá năng động trong lĩnh vực tìm kiếm những host có tuổi thọ cao
đã từng thử nên cứ yên tâm nhé
à nói luôn cho đến bây giờ mã nguồn của họ hoàn toàn được code bằng tay và ko dùng bất cứ công cụ nào khác, tính năng bảo mật khá cao, duy nhất có một bản được thành viên của hce cũ phát hiện error (do chủ quan của người code và họ thì ko nghĩ đây là một error)
bạn có thể yên tâm bắt đầu từ đó

----------


## Thietbigiadinh

> em đã thử sức với thiết kế rum free.nhưng còn site còn non lắn.bác nào pít host nào hộ trợ thiết kế website free không?chỉ em với.thank


 để làm 1 trang web miễn phí bạn có thể vào trang http://easyvn.com
nếu bạn muốn làm 1 trang web có host và domain thì mình nghĩ trang summerhost.info sẽ cho bạn một host tạm ổn.còn domain thì xài kiểu username.tk nhé. http://dot.tk
chúc bạn thành công !
thử ghé blog của mình cũng xùng host và domain mình vừa nêu nè.
http://anhgiangvn.tk

----------


## daianevent

> em đã thử sức với thiết kế rum free.nhưng còn site còn non lắn.bác nào pít host nào hộ trợ thiết kế website free không?chỉ em với.thank


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
nếu bạn muốn làm một site bán hàng thì bạn có thể tham khảo site www.opencart.com có giao diện khá là đẹp và quản lý dễ dàng, có sẵn các mod việt hóa, và nhiều các mod khác. việc chèn thêm mod rất đơn giản. bạn xem demo trang mình làm: www.lehoashop.com 
về host thì bạn có thể dùng host www.ahost.co.cc hoàn toàn miễn phí và không hề có quảng cáo, dung lượng thoải mái để bạn làm những trang như thế này.
về tên miền thì bạn có thể dùng tên miền free www.co.cc khi đã thích rồi thì có thể kiếm cái .com cho nó đẹp. giá tên miền giờ cũng rẻ mà.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## seobravolaw

> chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
> nếu bạn muốn làm một site bán hàng thì bạn có thể tham khảo site www.opencart.com có giao diện khá là đẹp và quản lý dễ dàng, có sẵn các mod việt hóa, và nhiều các mod khác. việc chèn thêm mod rất đơn giản. bạn xem demo trang mình làm: www.lehoashop.com 
> về host thì bạn có thể dùng host www.ahost.co.cc hoàn toàn miễn phí và không hề có quảng cáo, dung lượng thoải mái để bạn làm những trang như thế này.
> về tên miền thì bạn có thể dùng tên miền free www.co.cc khi đã thích rồi thì có thể kiếm cái .com cho nó đẹp. giá tên miền giờ cũng rẻ mà.
> chúc bạn thành công.


oh`.thank bạn nhiều............................
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------



> để làm 1 trang web miễn phí bạn có thể vào trang http://easyvn.com
> nếu bạn muốn làm 1 trang web có host và domain thì mình nghĩ trang summerhost.info sẽ cho bạn một host tạm ổn.còn domain thì xài kiểu username.tk nhé. http://dot.tk
> chúc bạn thành công !
> thử ghé blog của mình cũng xùng host và domain mình vừa nêu nè.
> http://anhgiangvn.tk


mình cũng làm đc như bạn rồi.nhưng mình mún làm hơn nữa cơ
http://love.easyvn.com/phaletuyet5/...etuyet5&id=1&pass=&file=trangchu/trangchu.php thử xem.

----------


## baobinh

> oh`.thank bạn nhiều............................
> ---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
> 
> mình cũng làm đc như bạn rồi.nhưng mình mún làm hơn nữa cơ
> http://love.easyvn.com/phaletuyet5/...etuyet5&id=1&pass=&file=trangchu/trangchu.php thử xem.


 bạn dùng đồ free thì chỉ có vậy là tất nhiên rồi.muốn hơn thì phải học chút ít về web mà làm chứ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## dangnh123

bạn dùng cms wordpress để thiết kế. nó đơn giản mà không rườm rà phức tạp. cái gì cũng phải đi từ từ à bạn. hihi!

chúc bạn thành công!

----------

